# Video Game Discussion.....



## Carithiron (Jan 1, 2008)

This Is The Thread Of Which You Can Express Your Feelings About Video Games And Talk About Them.......


----------



## Cayal (Jan 2, 2008)

Theres a dedicated area for video games. It's (amazingly) called Gaming.


----------



## Carithiron (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh,! I know, but all it does is talk about how bad the games are, but this thread allows people yo paste their favorite pics and actually TALK about the games....


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 2, 2008)

Still, I don't see why it wasn't started there. Therefore, moved to Gaming...


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 2, 2008)

At the moment Crysis is my favourite game  I love the option to sneak, snipe, or go rambo style!


----------



## Cayal (Jan 2, 2008)

X-Box sucks...sorry had to do it.

I am addicted to COD4 online now. And I got so many games to play.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who said anything about X-box?


----------



## Cayal (Jan 2, 2008)

No body.


----------

